# How to clean a perch in 10 seconds



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

mcflyfisher said:


> I tried this last night and was not impressed. I think I get more meat from a fillet, as I ended up throwing away quite a lot of meat with the bones on my plate.


Seriously if your throwing away to much meat then its you, not the cleaning method.


----------



## mcflyfisher (Dec 24, 2009)

It might be the cooking method more than the cleaning method. When I tried to remove meat from the bones, I got bones and meat together. after a few minutes of trying to sort the meat from the bones, I just gave up. Perhaps I over cooked the perch? I like fillets better. No bones to worry about. There is no way I would try to serve fish to my wife that had bones in them. That would end the fish eating for her.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Probably over cooked it. Mine just slides and falls off.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

mike the pike said:


> YouTube- Hilarious Commercial - The Wunder Boner.


Uh OH!!! :yikes:

MTP's got a boner!!!!!!
:lol: :lol:


----------

